# Third High Level brake light



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi..
On my Hymer B584 the third brake light doesnt work.
Ive put a meter on it through the cupboard and there is no feed when the brake pedal is pressed.

Any ideas or experience?

Any idea on cable routing?

Thanks


----------



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

Had the same problem with a Burstner a few years ago. It was the earth - and not the feed - that was the problem. Unfortunately I had practically dismantled the bathroom before I discovered this!


----------



## monkeytree (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, 

How do / did you fix this? I've got the same problem on mine. 

Thanks,


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*brake light*

I had'nt realised that mine was'nt working till I got the vehicle MOT'd and had an advisory notice.I did'nt realise either that it was part of the MOT.If you have a high leval light it must work.I got mine out and cleaned all the contacts and it now works!!


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

As already said. Determine if you have a feed first. Trail a cable from your meter to a known good negative and check both cables at the lamp for power. If power is present it's probably earthed locally at the rear. If no power it's almost certainly tapped from rear light unit or chassis harness below.


----------

